# Can I Please Say Something to Men Everywhere



## fffff (Jan 14, 2009)

DO NOT EVER TOUCH THE TOP OF THE CLITORIS. 

Seriously, every guy I have ever fooled around with has taken their finger, or tongue, and moved it directly over the tip of my clitoris. That feels _awful_. 

I have no idea where this comes from. As far as I know guys don't masturbate by rubbing the very tip of their penis so why do they assume that's what women want.

The clitoris should be approached from the side with pressure moving upwards. 

Spread the word.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 14, 2009)

Are you sure it's the same for every woman? I can imagine that there are some who love exactly the kind of touch you warn against. Just think it's worth noting.


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 14, 2009)

fffff said:


> DO NOT EVER TOUCH THE TOP OF THE CLITORIS.
> 
> Seriously, every guy I have ever fooled around with has taken their finger, or tongue, and moved it directly over the tip of my clitoris. That feels _awful_.
> 
> ...



Hnuh?? :blink:

Speak for yourself, girlfriend!

_I_ happen to like it...


----------



## olwen (Jan 14, 2009)

fffff said:


> DO NOT EVER TOUCH THE TOP OF THE CLITORIS.
> 
> Seriously, every guy I have ever fooled around with has taken their finger, or tongue, and moved it directly over the tip of my clitoris. That feels _awful_.
> 
> ...



....Um, what? I happen to love that!!

Every woman is different. Also all clits are different sizes. Some are big, some are small, some never come out from under the hood and some are always exposed even when you're not aroused. Some are easy to find and some require a little digging. Please let's not confuse the guys!

Fellas, just pay attention to your lady's reactions. If she's moaning and grinding she likes it. If she's laying like a dead fish, try something else. If she guides you verbally, don't take offense, just go with it and everyone will have fun.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 14, 2009)

olwen said:


> Fellas, just pay attention to your lady's reactions. If she's moaning and grinding she likes it. If she's laying like a dead fish, try something else. If she guides you verbally, don't take offense, just go with it and everyone will have fun.



What she said!


----------



## fffff (Jan 14, 2009)

This are actually very fascinating responses. I'm only one woman with one vagina but it is just the worst, most uncomfortable feeling ever. 

I'd rather get punched in the face (with a fist) than have someone touch the to of my clit.


----------



## QtPatooti (Jan 14, 2009)

OMG and if you are Not sure use a foreplay map! I saw one on Oprah last week!!! 



http://static.oprah.com/pdf/lybl_sexlife_foreplaymap.pdf

Hey some of us do need maps!


----------



## olwen (Jan 14, 2009)

fffff said:


> This are actually very fascinating responses. I'm only one woman with one vagina but it is just the worst, most uncomfortable feeling ever.
> 
> I'd rather get punched in the face (with a fist) than have someone touch the to of my clit.



I can understand that....it seems to me like the same response some guys have where they don't like for their penises to be touched right after they orgasm because it's painful. I was surprised to find out so many guys were like that. There's nothing wrong with the way you respond. Just...maybe let the guy know before he goes down so he knows what not to do. I'm sure there are a lot of guys who would appreciate the tip. Haha, pun intended.


----------



## olwen (Jan 14, 2009)

QtPatooti said:


> OMG and if you are Not sure use a foreplay map! I saw one on Oprah last week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, seriously? People actually need this?!? It reminds me of the kind of anatomically correct doll they give to children when they've been abused....creepy.

"Well, honey, if you touch me there, there, and there, then circle back here in a zig zag motion and hit that spot there at a 45 degree angle and pluse for a count of two for 30 seconds that would make me soooooo hot." LOL


----------



## fffff (Jan 15, 2009)

Every guy I've ever been with could have used a map, compass, atlas, gps........


----------



## olwen (Jan 15, 2009)

fffff said:


> Every guy I've ever been with could have used a map, compass, atlas, gps........



LOL, I know how you feel! That's why you gotta tell em and fuck em if they don't want to listen. I actually hate it when the guy starts to go down there and just fumbles aimlessly. They need guidance. We can't expect them all to just know what they're doing from the get go because of the fact that we all like different things. I knew a woman who actually hated to have any part of her clit touched. She couldn't come that way. Only vaginally and at the time I thought she was some kinda freak because I didn't know any women who could come vaginally, including me (at the time I couldn't but I can now), but I discovered there were lots of other women like her. Who knew.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 15, 2009)

Ah, youth. If I had a dime for every time my mom told me to stop rubbing her clitoris.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 15, 2009)

This thread is giving me the giggles... and I guess the jiggles too


----------



## Weeze (Jan 15, 2009)

.... I think... This thread is actually confusing my clitoris.

And while we're talking about the clitoris, Can we say something about pronounciation?

Please, put the emphasis on the right part. 
People who pronounce it cliTORis annoy me.
Thank you


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 15, 2009)

krismiss said:


> .... I think... This thread is actually confusing my clitoris.
> 
> And while we're talking about the clitoris, Can we say something about pronounciation?
> 
> ...



Me tooo! Thankyou for that. Every time I hear cliTORis, i get a picture of Tori Spelling in my head, and that isn't a nice picture for me.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 15, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Me tooo! Thankyou for that. Every time I hear cliTORis, i get a picture of Tori Spelling in my head, and that isn't a nice picture for me.



Yeah, seriously. First, I love how you highlighted me in pink 
Second.
Listening to my anthro. prof. talk about Genital Mutilation practices for 3 hours was bad enough... just add in her pronouncing it like that.
Seriously. I wanted to jab something in my face. :doh:


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 15, 2009)

krismiss said:


> .... I think... This thread is actually confusing my clitoris.
> 
> And while we're talking about the clitoris, Can we say something about pronounciation?
> 
> ...



Both ways of pronunciation are acceptable:

_From the Merriam-Webster Dictionary_

cli·to·ris  
Pronunciation:
&#712;kli-t&#601;-r&#601;s, kli-&#712;to r-&#601;s

Does it matter that much how it is said if your partner is giving it the attention it deserves? NAY! Demands!!! Slap me with mustard and call me Frank...Call me anything, just as long as you call me!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 15, 2009)

the 3rd way to say it would be clitorious, but that is only if she orgasms, which means you've won.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 15, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> the 3rd way to say it would be clitorious, but that is only if she orgasms, which means you've won.



Clitorious is now being added to the list of best words ever created in the history of ever.

Oh christ, did that make me lawl.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 15, 2009)

Much like the women they're attached to no two clits are the same. I think a bit of the problem may be that many guys tend to approach the female anatomy like a locker combination? Whatever worked once upon a time in High School they keep trying over and over, or so I've heard. Experience is both a wonderful and dangerous thing. The line between knowledge and assumptions can get fuzzy, (npi) especially when you're _down there_. 

Beyond the immediate pleasure of satisfying a woman that way there's an even greater opportunity for a comprehensive intimacy. When she can talk about how it feels, what works for her before, during and after it's like being trusted with something very special. I've noticed the most sexually gratifying thing for many women is to really be heard, for a man to listen for what's important in her entire life. The clit's just an especially nice place to get that conversation rolling. JMO. :bow:

A very helpful resource I've mentioned before: http://the-clitoris.com/


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 15, 2009)

fffff said:


> DO NOT EVER TOUCH THE TOP OF THE CLITORIS.
> 
> *Seriously, every guy I have ever fooled around with has taken their finger, or tongue, and moved it directly over the tip of my clitoris. That feels awful. *
> 
> ...



I'm like you sweetums. Feels like I'm going to pee a stream of frozen peas. Ow. :blink:


----------



## Skaster (Jan 15, 2009)

fffff said:


> ... Seriously, every guy I have ever fooled around with has taken their finger ... and moved it directly over the tip of my clitoris. That feels _awful_.
> 
> I have no idea where this comes from ...



That's probably because they have IBM (Lenovo) - laptops.
_
_


----------



## Victim (Jan 15, 2009)

Indirect clitoral stimulation works much better to begin with. Direct stimulation is only needed if the knee in the lower pelvic area and the thick thigh grinding the knife hand in don't get things going. This also works from behind with the hand penetrating instead of grinding the edge in. Non-BHM may have to improvise a bit more.


----------



## fffff (Jan 15, 2009)

Victim said:


> Indirect clitoral stimulation works much better to begin with. Direct stimulation is only needed if the knee in the lower pelvic area and the thick thigh grinding the knife hand in don't get things going. This also works from behind with the hand penetrating instead of grinding the edge in. Non-BHM may have to improvise a bit more.



ummmmm... what


----------



## Hole (Jan 15, 2009)

fffff said:


> ummmmm... what



HAHA.
Yeah, I need that explained to me.. or maybe it's because it's 3 am here and I haven't had a proper sleep in so long.

Anyway, I feel you.

I've had it 'attacked'. Not nice. To the point where I screamed and it wasn't the good kind of screaming. Starting really gentle and indirect is the way to go, atleast with me. Sorry if that's TMI but I had to add something to this thread, didn't I? 

- Clitorah


----------



## vardon_grip (Jan 15, 2009)

Victim said:


> Indirect clitoral stimulation works much better to begin with. Direct stimulation is only needed if the knee in the lower pelvic area and the thick thigh grinding the knife hand in don't get things going. This also works from behind with the hand penetrating instead of grinding the edge in. Non-BHM may have to improvise a bit more.




I'm sorry about your incarceration in the penitentiary. I hope your sentence goes by quickly. Please try not to get shanked. Also, the orange jumpsuit looks good on you and really brings out the color of your eyes.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, individual as the girl. 

Flat, warm tongue right across there? Like warm velvet heaven.


----------



## Victim (Jan 15, 2009)

I thought about elaborating my post above, but leaving it open to interpretation is going to be more fun.


----------



## Hole (Jan 15, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, individual as the girl.
> 
> Flat, warm tongue right across there? Like warm velvet heaven.



Hells yeah. <3


----------



## Carrie (Jan 15, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> the 3rd way to say it would be clitorious, but that is only if she orgasms, which means you've won.


...at which point I can only hope that the man pumps his fist in the air and hollers "U-S-A! U-S-A!", because that's just hot.


----------



## troubadours (Jan 16, 2009)

dear boyfriend,
please never take advice from the OP.

thanks
jen


----------



## LalaCity (Jan 16, 2009)

Victim said:


> Indirect clitoral stimulation works much better to begin with. Direct stimulation is only needed if the knee in the lower pelvic area and the thick thigh grinding the knife hand in don't get things going. This also works from behind with the hand penetrating instead of grinding the edge in. Non-BHM may have to improvise a bit more.



Say what? 

I think the advice in this thread will only serve to confuse men more than they already are.

Guys, as others have said, just learn to do what _your_ girl likes, and learn to do it _goooood_.

P.S. Victim, please stay as far away from my clitoris as is humanly possible. K, thnks.


----------



## LuvBigBoned (Jan 16, 2009)

fffff said:


> DO NOT EVER TOUCH THE TOP OF THE CLITORIS.
> 
> Seriously, every guy I have ever fooled around with has taken their finger, or tongue, and moved it directly over the tip of my clitoris. That feels _awful_.
> 
> ...



OK. No touchee and I'll spread the word...but my wife is going to be really, really, really pissed.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 16, 2009)

LuvBigBoned said:


> OK. No touchee and I'll spread the word...but my wife is going to be really, really, really pissed.



 Your wife knows you've been touching the top of fffff's clit?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 16, 2009)

i love all the witty bastids housed here in dimensions.

i'm lol'lerskating hardcore over here.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Jan 16, 2009)

LalaCity said:


> Hnuh?? :blink:
> 
> Speak for yourself, girlfriend!
> 
> _I_ happen to like it...



Amen sister!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2009)

Teehee, this topic makes me giggle.:happy:


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 16, 2009)

"What do you want me to do with it?"
It don't matter just don't bite it, she swaaaaaaaalowed it


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jan 16, 2009)

And this is Weight Board material how?


----------



## fffff (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a fat girl talking about sex, how does it not belong on the weight board


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 16, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> Ah, youth. If I had a dime for every time my mom told me to stop rubbing her clitoris.


This is so-o-o-o-o-o-o-o disturbing on so many levels...


----------



## Ash (Jan 16, 2009)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> This is so-o-o-o-o-o-o-o disturbing on so many levels...



He didn't say he would have made any money out of the deal.


----------



## kiwilicious (Jan 16, 2009)

olwen said:


> ....Um, what? I happen to love that!!
> Fellas, just pay attention to your lady's reactions. If she's moaning and grinding she likes it. If she's laying like a dead fish, try something else. If she guides you verbally, don't take offense, just go with it and everyone will have fun.


You should be writing a book on the art of sexual communication.... I'd just keep out the fish jokes if I was you 



QtPatooti said:


> OMG and if you are Not sure use a foreplay map! I saw one on Oprah last week!!!
> 
> http://static.oprah.com/pdf/lybl_sexlife_foreplaymap.pdf
> Hey some of us do need maps!



OMG, imagine how boring that would get, it might even cause a few arguments...

Gently, he drags his lips down her neck, before laying kisses on her soft, ample breast. Circulating his tongue around her areola, she let out a moan as he sucked her hardened nipple into his mouth. 
Aching to be taken, and have an end put to all of the teasing, she started to subconsciously raise her pelvis to meet him. 
"Take Me," she whispered huskily in his ear, "Please, take me."
"I can't Baby," he peered up at her, "I'm only on step three. I've got two more to go after this."
"I need you," she pleaded, "I'm aching for you to fill me. Pound me. Please."
"Well, can I just finish step three Honey?" his eyes glistened with hope, "It's one of my favourites on your map."
"Fine," she hissed, "finish bloody step three then."

Lol, foreplay maps... whatever happened to good old communication. 

Not that I can talk, I didn't call my ex the 'two minute wonder' for nothing


----------



## Flyin Lilac (Jan 16, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Me tooo! Thankyou for that. Every time I hear cliTORis, i get a picture of Tori Spelling in my head, and that isn't a nice picture for me.


So even the Almighty Seinfeld was wrong: "DOLORES?"




vardon_grip said:


> I'm sorry about your incarceration in the penitentiary. I hope your sentence goes by quickly. Please try not to get shanked. Also, the orange jumpsuit looks good on you and really brings out the color of your eyes.


Well-played, my friend. Well-played. 




AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, individual as the girl. Flat, warm tongue right across there? Like warm velvet heaven.


Or surviving being tied down and having a feather run across there. _*gasp*_ I'm surprised I can still speak the English language. There wasn't a trowel big enough to scrape me off the ceiling. File under _"fucking awesome."_

So yeah the OP's blanket instruction to all mankind is a _tad _too broad-based.


----------



## olwen (Jan 16, 2009)

[HIJACK]

Hey Flyin, 
I have nothing to add, but I just wanted to comment on your sig because I like it. I love that quote from Family Guy. The other great one is "...Yes, but no sprinkles. For every sprinkle I find I shall kill you." HA. [/HIJACK]


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jan 17, 2009)

fffff said:


> I'm a fat girl talking about sex, how does it not belong on the weight board



Well, it'd be perfect for the "Fat Sexuality" board, I'm just saying.


----------



## olwen (Jan 17, 2009)

kiwilicious said:


> You should be writing a book on the art of sexual communication.... I'd just keep out the fish jokes if I was you


 I think Dan Savage has that covered. It's been done so many times before, but thanks for the vote of confidence. 



Ekim said:


> Well, it'd be perfect for the "Fat Sexuality" board, I'm just saying.



What if you go back and put in the word "fat" before every instance of the word clitoris? It seems like an okay subject here to me. There are other threads on this board that aren't specifically weight related or sex related and they haven't been moved. :shrugs:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 17, 2009)

QtPatooti said:


> OMG and if you are Not sure use a foreplay map! I saw one on Oprah last week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, how 2005! All the plugged in dudes already use a G*PS (G-spot Positioning System). This will be even more effective once integrated with the fledgling Google Clitoris project being coordinated with gynecologists around the world. Of course the C project is one of the main reasons the I-phone G4 will incorporate new saliva resistant tongue-screen technology.


----------



## mclintock45 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Much like the women they're attached to no two clits are the same. I think a bit of the problem may be that many guys tend to approach the female anatomy like a locker combination? Whatever worked once upon a time in High School they keep trying over and over, or so I've heard. Experience is both a wonderful and dangerous thing. The line between knowledge and assumptions can get fuzzy, (npi) especially when you're _down there_.
> 
> Beyond the immediate pleasure of satisfying a woman that way there's an even greater opportunity for a comprehensive intimacy. When she can talk about how it feels, what works for her before, during and after it's like being trusted with something very special. I've noticed the most sexually gratifying thing for many women is to really be heard, for a man to listen for what's important in her entire life. The clit's just an especially nice place to get that conversation rolling. JMO. :bow:
> 
> A very helpful resource I've mentioned before: http://the-clitoris.com/




Vey well said, anyway much better than I ever would have. I would have simply asked what she preferred, the way she preferred it and that way we both enjoy. Sh enjoys getting what she wants desires and needs and you enjoy her getting what she wants, desires and needs, its a win win situation.

Well done

MC


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 17, 2009)

Ekim said:


> And this is Weight Board material how?





The main Weight Board listing is a catch all for many topics. People aren't required to place their topic in the other categories, and mods may move them to the subforums if it seems appropriate - or remove one that's clearly misplaced. But the main WB forum serves the same purpose it always did - some weight gain, some picture threads, some sexuality, some celebrity reports, sightings, etc. The subforums exist for people who wish to have something more specific without weeding through others. 


/mod


----------



## Victim (Jan 17, 2009)

One more thing. Trim your fingernails, but try not to do it right beforehand. If you have to, learn to file them too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 17, 2009)

vardon_grip said:


> Does it matter that much how it is said if your partner is giving it the attention it deserves? NAY! Demands!!! Slap me with mustard and call me Frank...Call me anything, just as long as you call me!


.

Jeez, you just HAD to go and get me all worked up again with weiner talk....:doh: :blush:




Victim said:


> One more thing. Trim your fingernails, but try not to do it right beforehand. If you have to, learn to file them too.



THIS......is true. Egads......


----------



## olwen (Jan 18, 2009)

Victim said:


> One more thing. Trim your fingernails, but try not to do it right beforehand. If you have to, learn to file them too.



OMG that's AWESOME advice. If the fingernails aren't trimmed there can be some bleeding involved. Yikes.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2009)

fffff said:


> DO NOT EVER TOUCH THE TOP OF THE CLITORIS.
> 
> The clitoris should be approached from the side with pressure moving upwards.
> 
> Spread the word.



This is how my wife likes it but I really never knew until I watched her masturbate. So I learned to do what I saw her fingers do, remembering to include brief but frequent detours south to prevent friction build-up. And she loves it when I lick my fingers. (Come to think of it, so do I.)

Zing. Zowie. Yowzers.


----------



## OneVBguy (Jan 19, 2009)

fffff said:


> This are actually very fascinating responses. I'm only one woman with *one vagina *but it is just the worst, most uncomfortable feeling ever.
> 
> I'd rather get punched in the face (with a fist) than have someone touch the to of my clit.



I would worry were that NOT the case!

 Sorry, I could not resist!


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 20, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> OMG, how 2005! All the plugged in dudes already use a G*PS (G-spot Positioning System). This will be even more effective once integrated with the fledgling Google Clitoris project being coordinated with gynecologists around the world. Of course the C project is one of the main reasons the I-phone G4 will incorporate new saliva resistant tongue-screen technology.



ROFL!!! Excellent!


----------



## fiore (Jan 20, 2009)

QtPatooti said:


> OMG and if you are Not sure use a foreplay map! I saw one on Oprah last week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aw. Those are boring. I was hoping I'd finally see the map of the seven erogenous zones that Monica drew for Chandler.
(There are _seven??_)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 21, 2009)

QtPatooti said:


> OMG and if you are Not sure use a foreplay map! I saw one on Oprah last week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's kind of like a voodoo doll for perverts.


----------



## squidgemonster (Jan 21, 2009)

fffff said:


> Every guy I've ever been with could have used a map, compass, atlas, gps........



How about Fat nav ...lol


----------



## prickly (Jan 21, 2009)

olwen said:


> [HIJACK]
> 
> Hey Flyin,
> I have nothing to add, but I just wanted to comment on your sig because I like it. I love that quote from Family Guy. The other great one is "...Yes, but no sprinkles. For every sprinkle I find I shall kill you." HA. [/HIJACK]



........but why is there no family guy thread? not here obviously, and sorry for distracting from the clit-Oh, yes, god, yes, there-ris discussion.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 21, 2009)

fffff said:


> I'm only one woman with one vagina...


haha.. Brilliant.. I'm SOO getting the t-shirt made of THAT!!! i imagine its something Hilary Clinton would have said if it were HER inauguration yesterday!!

and yessum..I hate Clit Taurus too!..even just "clit" is better than that! lol
xmer


----------



## mergirl (Jan 21, 2009)

Also, can i say, as a friend of dot, i have seen clit a plenty..and they all work differently! Though, i would say that having talked to most people (myself included) the general consensis is that a clumsy, heavy handed prodding at an enlarged ripened clit can feel a wee bit too much. though I'm sure there are those with clits o' steel who even like that!!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 21, 2009)

Hell, as long as the man can find it without me having to send up flares and shine a searchlight on it, we can worry about technique as we are going along. As my ol granny used to say " just grab a root and growl" ( truthfully, i think she was talking more along the lines of food than clitorises, clitori? clitoroni? Oh whatever, its not like we wrote that on the boards in school.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> haha.. Brilliant.. I'm SOO getting the t-shirt made of THAT!!! i imagine its something Hilary Clinton would have said if it were HER inauguration yesterday!!
> 
> and yessum..I hate *Clit Taurus* too!..even just "clit" is better than that! lol
> xmer



Then how would you feel about _Clit Fiesta_ (another fine Ford product)? Sounds kinda festive and happy imo. 

Then there's clitorrific, clittorable, clitspiring, clitresting, clitalian, cliterative, and clitinerant. Make up your own meanings for any or all of the forgoing. What can _you_ do with a clit? Last of all, my fave, ClitoRisible ~ smile when you taste that!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 21, 2009)

yes.. i love it! lmao


----------



## olwen (Jan 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Also, can i say, as a friend of dot, i have seen clit a plenty..and they all work differently! Though, i would say that having talked to most people (myself included) the general consensis is that a clumsy, heavy handed prodding at an enlarged ripened clit can feel a wee bit too much. though I'm sure there are those with clits o' steel who even like that!!



This I totally agree with. I hate it when there is too much pressure. It doesn't feel like anything except pressure. For the guys: there is a really good tip for how much pressure to use, that I read in "The Guide To Getting It On" a long time ago, and it works. Run the tip of your middle finger across the inside of your forearm. It's really pressure sensitive there, and the amount of pressure you put there is the amount of pressure we feel on our clits. Experiment till you figure out the range of pressure (hard, meduim, and soft). Always start out with medium or soft pressure and then adjust the pressure from there according to the girl. Most guys always always use too much pressure. Ladies, if he isn't getting it right don't be afraid to guide him with your hand or show him how you do it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm kind of a freak.....I really like it when a guy tells me how to rub my own clit.....:blush:


----------



## olwen (Jan 21, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm kind of a freak.....I really like it when a guy tells me how to rub my own clit.....:blush:



Okay, Greenie is the exception.


----------



## sShameless (Jan 21, 2009)

muh muh muh MAP? and Oprah?

I think I just lost brain cells.

Yes both may aid people in their lives. But seriously, there is nothing MORE fun than spending an afternoon playing. Get some lube and experiment, teach your lover what you like and dont like and vice versa. 

And for the love of god don't fake that you like something!! Sometimes men get a little tunnel vision and a noise that you may make in discomfort they may interpret as pleasure, speak up and stop suffering!


----------

